# Friendly goat now Unfriendly :/



## lupinfarm (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't get it at all. Before I left Cissy was the kinda goat that would knock you over for grain and let you catch her fairly easily. Mione was never like that but you could catch her (and still can, she's just the same as she was before) but Cissy is different. Her personality seems to have changed, maybe she's feeling under the weather I'm not sure but she is totally stand-offish. Doesn't want to be caught ever. Doesn't want to be pet. Isn't particularly crazy-hyper when grain is brought around but eats it just fine. 

:/ Could this be as a result of a changing herd dynamic? An unwell feeling goat (she was given a hefty dose of antibiotics when the vet came, and I can't imagine having your neck cut into feels awesome)? or feeling under the weather because of the weather (hot and sticky, I need to shave them both)? 

I'm at a loss but there isn't anything significantly wrong with her to call the vet obviously.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine get downright skittish after a medical procedure....some never 'forget' or forgive.
Also, I've noticed after a heat, sometimes they're not as loving as they once were....and most of mine are big lap goats who'll knock eachother over to get to me.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one kid who did just that - she was very curious, even a little psychotic, but as time has gone on she's "mellowed" down and prefers not to be pet as much.  I think she got that way just by learning where her place was in the herd, but who knows.

As long as Cissy is still healthy, eating, going to the bathroom, I'd just wait and see.  Hopefully she'll come around!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 19, 2010)

She seems better this morning. They've been in for a couple days due to some unsavory weather (lightning galore!) and this morning when I went to feed them she came up to me and wanted a pat on the head and a scratch  April is coming around slowly as well, I've taken to petting her while she's cornered in her kid creep eating and she doesn't flinch like she used to.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll 2nd Roll on the medical stuff...there are a few who would come to me for pettins and scratchins in the past, but now all they ever seem to get from me are grabbins and jabbins..  So, when they see me coming, they GIT.  

Some don't..  One will *NOT* let me near her under any circumstances these days.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahaha... Cissy is a knock you over kinda goat, thats why I was concerned. Mione has never been super forward and really couldn't be bothered with you even if you had the tastiest bit of food around. I suspect April may be somewhat like her - you can catch her (Mione, and really April too) but they are not to be fussed over and prefer to be left well alone, but they will eat grain out of the pan you're holding. Hmmm. 

 Its bad weather again today, they're in for the day.. but no one is complaining. Dad gets paid this week hopefully and we can finish the pen, put up the wire, and I'll be able to finally start planning a lean-to outside for them so they *can* get out on bad days.


----------



## naturelover (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi!

Hoping for some help from someone out there - we are beginning to be at our wit's end!

Two Doelings about ready for breeding I think from the signs I'm seeing, anyway they have been skittish ever since we bought them four months ago - they are both about seven months now and we pals when we bought them.  Chloe (an Alpine) and Claire (a Saanen) love their grain hay and even leaves along with the occasional handful of corn but once you get past rubbing their horns they head for their barn and evade you at every turn.  We've pretty much tried everything, treats you name it.  We finally have had to give in and chase Claire because her hooves we getting sooo bad we had to hold her and clip them.  The goats have never had anything mean done to them and haven't been harmed in anyway.  The farm we got them from is full of goats that as soon as we walked in the barn we like "Hey How ya doin, let me smell you....how about a rub there people....got some treats....can I just follow you for a while?  They were great so we just assumed the girls would need time to acclimate.  

Anyway, any ideas would be really helpful - their great girls and they really deserve a chance here to make friends with the people who love them.

Thanks for any help!

Bridget


----------



## Jupiter (Oct 13, 2010)

naturelover said:
			
		

> The farm we got them from is full of goats that as soon as we walked in the barn we like "Hey How ya doin, let me smell you....how about a rub there people....got some treats....can I just follow you for a while?  They were great so we just assumed the girls would need time to acclimate.
> 
> Anyway, any ideas would be really helpful - their great girls and they really deserve a chance here to make friends with the people who love them.
> 
> ...


I am in no way goat experienced and am brand new to goats. That's my disclaimer . That aside, I did go to a class/seminar "how to perform routine care" at a goat rescue place. Anyway, there were a number of goats there surrendered because they were super loud or skittish and they came from 1 and 2 goat homes. When they got in with a bigger herd their personality blossomed and they got quieter and more loving.

Doesn't really help you if you aren't planning on getting more goats, but that might be why they went shy all of the sudden.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 14, 2010)

naturelover said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Hoping for some help from someone out there - we are beginning to be at our wit's end!


First - 

I think you should begin your own thread in this section.  That way people here know it's something new rather than something old being brought up again (the thread you replied on was from earlier this year).


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 14, 2010)

WELCOME. 

_Your gonna wanna post this in a differant location so you can get input on your question directly. In case you didnt know? You want to go to "Index" find "Goats" and under goats you'll find "Behavoirs etc" then on the top right it should say "Post new Topic"    It may get lost or unanswered here..Good luck..please ask if you have any problems!!   _



			
				naturelover said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Hoping for some help from someone out there - we are beginning to be at our wit's end!
> 
> ...


And to ans your question...time and attention.  I have a new buck, Elias.  He's young and was never really handled by humans with the exception of routine care.  TIME...I know, I know  

He's come along way in three months.  I found that when he was eating and content I would stay with him and rub his back and his head and so he would get use to being touched.  He was completely engrossed in eating so I was able to do this.  

But in 3 months he's now coming up to me...still timid...but its such an improvement.  I spend alot of time with him..I think he's just getting use to the fact that Im not gonna hurt him when I touch him.  I also played "good cop bad cop"  My husband does the dirty work and I do the fun stuff, play, love, snacks etc...he's really warming up to me..which is great.  Raisins are fabulous..he actually chased me for a few raisins the other day!!    I also took an old moving blanket out on a nice day. I read a book...before long he was laying on the blanket with me.  All in due time!!!       Also I have other goats that just cant get enough of people time..so I think he watches them too..and learns that people arn't that bad!!  

Good luck...again if you have any questions finding the new post locations..just ask!


----------

